# TWA Flight 800 Tragedy



## FastTrax (Jul 17, 2021)

www.twa800.com

www.twitter.com/flytransworld?lang=en

www.instagram.com/flytwa/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Trans-World-Airlines/reviews

www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/national/longterm/twa800/list01.htm

https://shepherd.caltech.edu/EDL/projects/JetA/

www.tailstrike.com/170796.htm

https://abcnews.go.com/US/wreckage-twa-flight-800-destroyed-25-years-crash/story?id=76069411

www.abc7ny.com/flight-800-twa-heartbreak-hotel-movie/10889419/

www.wikiwand.com/en/TWA_Flight_800_conspiracy_theories

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TWA_Flight_800

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/talk:TWA_Flight_800/Archive_1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:TWA_800_flight_path.svg

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans_World_Airlines


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2021)

I've never believe their B.S. explanation of "A spark in the fuel tank."
As I recall, several people who were in their back yards barbequing said they saw a silver streak heading toward the plane before it exploded.  Sounds more like the Navy was testing heat-seeking missiles &  screwed up - big time.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 17, 2021)

I read one Gubmint man's excuse that what the numerous people actually there saw was the sunlight glinting off the planes fuselage. Okay sir "The Gubmint man" so the Sun made the plane explode? Er, that's classified and this is the end of todays update.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

I lived near the site at that time, so I remembered it quite well.  It happened at the same time as a friend who I hadn't met yet lost her husband to murder, which I was discussing with my neighbor.  I knew it happened (the plane) when it did, must have seen or heard something as I remember my neighbor & I speculating "What just happened, what was that?"

I don't believe it was a cover-up although it is the first thing we jump to these days.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 17, 2021)

I remember this incident and wondered what the real truth was.  Nelson DeMille wrote a good book about it, but it is a novel.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 17, 2021)

Like many things in the last 70 years, we will never get the truth from govt agencies
Ruby Ridge and Waco were the results of an over zealous ATF
ATF is one scary agency.


----------



## oldman (Jul 18, 2021)

Sure, I remember this accident. I also remember the Captain, Steve Snider, who was nicknamed The Godfather of the 747. He was the pilot who came up with the idea of keeping the center tank empty on the B-747. The plane had six wing tanks, three in each wing and one tank (center) under the fuselage. His theory was by keeping the center tank empty, the plane would be more equally balanced and less expensive to fly without having the extra fuel in the center tank.

Because of its age and number of pressurization cycles, TWA was considering to retire the aircraft. The FAA had inspected the plane for any fractures or weakness in the outer skin. The miles and miles of old wiring inside were never inspected. Supposedly, what had happened was that there was still a very small amount of fuel in the center tank, which produced vapors. The old wiring inside the  had failed and produced a spark which ignited the vapors causing the explosion. 

Twenty-six or so high school kids, plus chaperones from Montoursville High School in PA were onboard and going to Paris. I can’t imagine the loss those parents felt. I think there are several videos and even cockpit recordings on YouTube.


----------



## Been There (Jul 19, 2021)

I think Pierre Salinger started the theory of a missile taking down the 747. A lot of TV networks picked up his story and ran with it, some even adding more to the story. Even to this day, many theorists stand by their claim that a missile took down the plane. Another theory was that then  President Clinton wanted the story about how a missile caused the 747 to explode squashed, so as it would not interfere with the upcoming election. Clinton was to have thought that if the Navy was involved in the plane's explosion, it may cause many voters to distrust the government and harm Clinton's chances at being re-elected. I don't see how, but that was the claim from a theorist.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 19, 2021)

*Photo  taken by Linda Kabot who was standing on an outdoor deck of the restaurant Dockers in East Quogue, New York and facing north minutes before TWA Flight 800 exploded with a white flash followed by an orange-red fireball.
 Days later, Mrs. Kabot was about to pitch the developed photo for poor definition when her husband Lance, looking over her shoulder, said, "Wait, what's that?"
 Just over the heads of the people attending a fundraiser for Mrs. Kabot's boss, the Superintendent (Mayor) of Southampton, Vincent J. Cannuscio, appears what looks very much like a cruise missile in a pitch down attitude at about 150 feet altitude and heading out to the Atlantic Ocean on a southwest heading from the general direction of Long Island Sound.
 Mrs. Kabot told me her friend in Quogue, right on the Atlantic shore and southwest of East Quogue, told her a strange, unidentified object flew over her home and out to sea in the very same time frame just prior to the shootdown of TWA Flight 800.
 The low-flying missile evaded radar in the evening twilight and began its ascent right at the seashore, which explains why several observers thought a missile was launched in the sand dunes.
 The rising missile crossed under the approaching jet's flight path way out in front of it and then curved back, finally heading from southwest to northeast, as it caught TWA Flight 800 from behind on the starboard bow behind the cockpit.
This Kabot photo was suppressed in the USA, but thank the Almighty the French are free of our freedom of the press!

Full Photo (second one) from Paris Match, of 7 November 1996 (No. 2476), pages 90 and 91:  (No, that is not the moon above the woman's head, as some tried to assert, but rather a globe lamp on the Dockers restaurant's outdoor deck.) 

 *


----------

